# Campsite Ronda



## wug (May 19, 2011)

There's just the one campsite in the database for Ronda and nearby. Any other suggestions for a good site in February, preferably quiet? Not bothered about super facilities.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

When we were there we stopped at the El Sur campsite and walked in to town both days and got a taxi back the second time.

There were lots of motorhomes parked in an unofficial aire closer to town but there were no facilities that we could see, other than in the supermarket close by:

Ronda "aire"

G


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Like Grizzly, we stayed at El Sur Ronda and it was in February

There is also an excellent restaurant at the site 

Val


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Thanks both. Is there any need to book ahead for inland sites in Feb? We wont be going to the Costas.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

wug said:


> Thanks both. Is there any need to book ahead for inland sites in Feb? We wont be going to the Costas.


Absolutely not ! We were there in February and there were nights in both Spain and Portugal when we had the site to ourselves. This was not true on the Costas coast or the Algarve however where we were turned away from sites and, when we did find a couple, were squeezed in - just.

G

Edit to add: There is one site that I might, in future, phone ahead to check. That was the Reina Isabel campsite in Granada. It's small, very pleasant and convenient, but some pitches are quite tight for big vans. It was quite busy and people had gone for the bigger pitches.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-reina-isabel-campsite.html

Well worth it though- lovely views and a moorish theme to the site. Granada is pretty special too !


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Cheers, G. It's great getting first-hand info like this. Invaluable.


----------

